# What's lyft autonation?



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

From the lyft news digest:

Thanks to AutoNation, Lyft drivers now get a personal consultant to assist in the purchase of a new car - plus $300 to fuel new adventures.

http://lyft.autonationdirect.com/Bu...&utm_source=ExactTarget&utm_campaign=74270263


----------



## Justin H (Sep 24, 2014)

No idea how this benefits lyft drivers. Says nothing about a special rate or deal for lyft drivers


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh great. Now Lyft is gonna follow Ubers business model to a tee! Sooner or later Lyft may even remove the tipping option!


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

It comes with a lame pink mustache painted on.


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

BlkGeep said:


> It comes with a lame pink mustache painted on.


Welded


----------

